# help me in seattle - need vapor wear and t-shirt vinyl



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

hey there from seattle land-if any of you local folks know of an outlet for vapor wear for
sublimation and vinyl for roland versa camm
i would be very appreciative.seems as if there are no or very limited resources for
supplies in this area.if i can help anybody out
just holler--i'm in Snohomish.thanks..chuck


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

*Re: help me in seattle*

I'm in portland - I use Wellington House - your source for Stahls' and sign vinyl products for vinyl.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: help me in seattle*

Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto is in Blaine WA, they sell Vapor shirts, t-shirt vinyl & sublimation items.

Lar


----------

